# The Music industry in a nutshell



## Deegan Rin (Jan 1, 2020)

This is honestly just me kinda venting about how screwed up the music industry can be. The perfect example of this is a production/DJ Duo by the name of divclass. Years ago they made a song called time with a kicking bass line and an amazing Melody. In 2015 afrojack made a song called crunk with Karim Mika. The same bass line and the same Melody with the tiniest of tweaks. Divclass found it. Proved that it was plagiarized and less than a week later, vanished into thin air. You can't find any of their music anywhere anymore. All their social media accounts deleted. All their pages on streaming services are gone. They were really talented and afrojack erased them from history all because he copied their song, got caught, and instead of just going about it properly in a court and paying out a bit of money, He erased them. He's not even a good producer anymore but, after that I unfollwed him everywhere refuse to listen to any of his work and to this day harbor a slight hatred for him. Industry giants have far to much influence and they aren't afraid to step on the little guy. Instead of coaching and encouraging they just destroy your dreams and laugh. It's disgusting and a perfect example of what fame does to you.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 1, 2020)

I hate music as an industry.
But I love industrial music.
And I love music as an art.


----------



## Deegan Rin (Jan 1, 2020)

It sucks to be honest. You are it far to much. Used to ghost produce for a few people. You make the mix then sell all rights of the song over to someone else. It worked for me for awhile. Used to DJ under the name of Stargazerz but I'm teaching my fiance how to produce and how to DJ so we can be a duo. Already have stage costume ideas and we already decided on the name awhile ago. CyanideXRoses. So the industry sucks but the creation of the music and the satisfaction makes it worth it. We will be doing some nice mid tempo stuff once I finally move there


----------

